
How I took control of my personal finances. A simple walkthrough for you - koshyk
https://medium.com/@tomkoszyk/how-i-took-control-of-my-personal-finances-a-simple-walkthrough-for-you-9e27d15ae5bc#.370wrryvi
======
Jemaclus
Hmm. I'm kinda disappointed. I was expecting more of a breakdown into an
actual strategy, not what basically amounts to an ad.

Personally, tracking expenses has never really been the big problem. Once I've
swiped that card, the action is done. I can't really take it back. If I go
over my spending, I'm in trouble. On the other hand, if I don't swipe that
card in the first place...

That's where I took back my spending. Planning ahead of time -- not tracking
after the fact.

Anyway, disappointed in the ad-in-blog-form, but always glad to see advice re:
personal finance.

------
ehnto
Bummer. I liked the write up, it was going places. But then it was an ad.

I would save the advertising spiel for the page you link to in the article,
and make the article more interesting.

It's a good advertising technique, but the article needs to be useful without
the advert.

I came out of that feeling disappointed and decieved when it didn't have to
end that way. Subtlety is key with this kind of marketing.

------
austinjp
Submarine ad for a product that hasn't been released yet. Article ends with a
link to a website with an email sign-up form.

------
ryanolsonx
Maybe this should be titled differently, like 'Buy my app when it comes out.'
Some walkthrough.

